# Why You Should Start Considering Buying An Electric Car



## lennyjones (Oct 22, 2014)

First of all, you need to remember that electric cars are not a new idea. Many people who developed electric cars came and went and the idea of this car being the primary way for people to transport themselves didn’t really stick around for long. So, just why is it that the electric car concept is just becoming popular among a lot of people?

For starters, electric cars in the past weren’t that efficient. It had a lot of problems and it didn’t really provide the convenience that conventional gasoline powered cars provide.

Electric cars in the past were limited in range and the batteries needed to be charged for a long time in order for the car to be ready for driving again. However, thanks to the advancement of battery cell technology, you will see that electric cars overcame the range problem.

The batteries used in electric cars today are now a lot more powerful, lighter, and it can also be charged a lot faster. Because of these factors, electric cars can now go faster and it can also go a lot further.

This is one of the reasons why you should consider buying an electric car.

Another reason on why you should buy an electric car is that it is far easier to maintain than conventional cars. The electric motor has fewer moving parts than your conventional internal combustion engine. This means that there are fewer parts to break, which ultimately means that you don’t have to worry about maintenance.

Electric cars are also a lot safer. Why?

Well, you have to consider that gasoline is a highly volatile liquid which can eventually catch fire when exposed to open flame or even heat. Electric cars run purely on electricity, which means that it doesn’t have any stored gasoline. This means that it will lessen the chance of catching on fire when it gets involved in an accident as there are no fuel tanks to rupture and fuel lines to break.

Another reason why you should start considering buying an electric car for yourself and get rid of your old conventional car is the fact that global warming and climate change is becoming a very big issue today. No matter how small you may think it is, you will see that driving an electric car will help reduce the amount of greenhouse gas reaching the atmosphere, which will help with the global warming and climate change problem.

Electric cars are basically cleaner running cars. They are a hundred percent emission-free, which means that they do not burn any fuel at all.

Ever since 2005, the federal government is now providing tax incentives to individuals who owns and uses electric cars or hybrid vehicles. This will amount to savings that will be as high as thousands of dollars.

You will also find that some states encourage the use of electric cars. You will see that some states are actively encouraging people to go electric by granting exemption from carpool requirements restricting access to HOV lanes as well as free parking on pay lots and parking meters.

These are just some of the benefits that you will enjoy if you own and use an electric car. So, if you want to save money and at the same time, contribute something back to the environment, you may want to consider buying an electric car.


----------

